# Anyone out there with a Chorkie?



## Katie S. (Mar 3, 2020)

I got my chorkie back in february as a little puppy & the lady who sold him to us told us that 
he was a chorkie. Mom was a chorkie & dad was a chihauhua. I've been getting alot of comments lately
saying that he may look like a jack russell or a jack chi?

Can anyone tell what he may actually be? I feel like he just takes after more of the chihauhau side.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2020)

Were mum and dad both family pets, and did you see them both? You got two pups didn't you - what does the other look like?

I'm not really sure I see much Yorkie or Chi in there to be honest. I'm not sure those white markings would come from that cross, although may be wrong. Also he looks quite big? Or is that just the angle of the photo?

There's a couple of possible scenarios that I can think of:

Parents are actually a YorkiexChi and a Chi, and your dog has just got a weird combination of genes which means he doesn't look much like either breed, possibly because neither dog were good examples of their breed.

Parents have some other breed in them (even if it doesn't look it) and your pup has got throwback genes from them.

The chi is not actually the dad, or the mum was caught by another dog while in heat, creating a litter with two different dads.

At the end of the day, what your dog 'is' doesn't make much difference in the long run - although I understand you may be curious. Whenever you purchase a mixed-breed dog or a dog from less than reputable breeders, you're taking a punt on how the dog will turn out. Just accept that your dog is 'special'. He's also still young so he will probably change as he grows up a bit more.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I don't see any Yorkie or chi either,

I own a chihuahua Cross yorkie most people call her a chihuahua. The giveaway if you look close is her eye shape, tail and the spread of the tan covering on her face which has come from the yorkie gene. But yes people still think she's my chihuahuas puppy.. Her mum was a Yorkie. 
She does look similar to her dad though. We do often call her a chihuahua when she's with my other chihuahua.

Personality wise she's very much a Yorkie.

What traits are you noticing with your dog? Although some Yorkie traits would be similar with a Jack-chi. Which am quite familiar with the cross and so is @picaresque


----------



## Katie S. (Mar 3, 2020)

McKenzie said:


> Were mum and dad both family pets, and did you see them both? You got two pups didn't you - what does the other look like?
> 
> I'm not really sure I see much Yorkie or Chi in there to be honest. I'm not sure those white markings would come from that cross, although may be wrong. Also he looks quite big? Or is that just the angle of the photo?
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply! Yeah, we had him and his brother but unfortunately they ended up having issues with each other so our friends adopted him  The thing with his brother was he looked more chorkie ( had the hair, etc.) he was also a little on the bigger side as well. When we met with this woman who gave him to us, she showed us the mom & dad so that's why i'm very confused as to why he doesn't seem to look as these other chorkies do. As you said though, either way he is a very sweet dog & we love him no matter what. Just curious is all. I guess we will have to wait and see how he turns out when he is a little more grown up.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Katie S. said:


> Thank you for your reply! Yeah, we had him and his brother but unfortunately they ended up having issues with each other so our friends adopted him  The thing with his brother was he looked more chorkie ( had the hair, etc.) he was also a little on the bigger side as well. When we met with this woman who gave him to us, she showed us the mom & dad so that's why i'm very confused as to why he doesn't seem to look as these other chorkies do. As you said though, either way he is a very sweet dog & we love him no matter what. Just curious is all. I guess we will have to wait and see how he turns out when he is a little more grown up.


Depending how many dogs they had, they could have had a dual sired litter?


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

It doesn't even look like a smooth coat chi coat, or a jack Russel coat to me looks very smooth like a staffy coat.


----------



## Katie S. (Mar 3, 2020)

lullabydream said:


> I don't see any Yorkie or chi either,
> 
> I own a chihuahua Cross yorkie most people call her a chihuahua. The giveaway if you look close is her eye shape, tail and the spread of the tan covering on her face which has come from the yorkie gene. But yes people still think she's my chihuahuas puppy.. Her mum was a Yorkie.
> She does look similar to her dad though. We do often call her a chihuahua when she's with my other chihuahua.
> ...


Thanks for your reply!

When i look at him, i feel like i see the chihauhau more than the yorkie but i'm just not sure. I feel like i see it in the face? Now personality wise he is very energetic, he barks and is very alert when anyone comes to the door. ( my parents had a yorkie and he seemed to have the same personality as well). It's very interesting that he just appearance wise doesn't look to be chorkie and we get this alot. I'll see if i can attach another picture to see if maybe there could be a better guess? Either way, hes adorable and we love him. Just curious!


----------



## Katie S. (Mar 3, 2020)

lullabydream said:


> Depending how many dogs they had, they could have had a dual sired litter?


possibly? When we met with her, there were 3 left. All different coloring. Like i said, she showed us parents so it's very interesting.


----------



## Katie S. (Mar 3, 2020)

Oh, as far as how many dogs they had. Not sure! 
She had a yorkie with her. That is all i managed to see.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2020)

lullabydream said:


> It doesn't even look like a smooth coat chi coat, or a jack Russel coat to me looks very smooth like a staffy coat.


Yes staffy is what I definitely DO see.



Katie S. said:


> she showed us the mom & dad


The problem is, you have to rely on what she told you. There's absolutely now way for you to know whether the dog she said was the dad, actually was. And actually, unless you saw mum in with the pups, you don't even necessarily know if mum was the mum.


----------



## Katie S. (Mar 3, 2020)

You are absolutely right. I may buy a dog dna test just to see what he truly may be. Either way, he's a pretty cute pup  Thanks again for your reply!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2020)

Katie S. said:


> You are absolutely right. I may buy a dog dna test just to see what he truly may be. Either way, he's a pretty cute pup  Thanks again for your reply!


He's a VERY cute pup - totally adorable!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

He's a beautiful dog, I would love him to bits if he was mine which I am sure you do @Katie S.

As @McKenzie says you have to trust the people you bought him off.

From the pictures he could be any mixed breed, the first picture looks very much staffy.

He doesn't seem to have the shorten muzzle the toy breeds would give, but I own them so it could be am used to them. When I first started owning toy breeds I used to think wow how short.

The problem with saying chorkie is if you put it Instagram you get so many variations, it's not a real breed but a cross. I just tend to say chihuahua Cross simply because mine looks like a chihuahua. Tend not to correct people saying oh aren't they lovely chihuahuas either. 
This is my 'chorkie' and chihuahua. The Chihuahua is the largest.








Personality wise.. Yeah she's very terrier as I have said but has chi traits too. 
She also is just her too!

Just enjoy your dog, am sure you are!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

He definitely looks too large for a start for his supposed cross. Could potentially be JRT in there, maybe some staffie, it's likely he has quite a mixed ancestry so anything's possible. 
I have (what I strongly suspect is) a JRT x chi, I don't know her background except mum was a scruffy terrier type but my little one looks like a very typical Jackchi, a super common mix so that's what I call her. Your dog reminds me a lot more of my bigger Jack Russellish mutt in terms of size and shape


----------



## Harry Cooper (Jun 2, 2020)

Katie S. said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> When i look at him, i feel like i see the chihauhau more than the yorkie but i'm just not sure. I feel like i see it in the face? Now personality wise he is very energetic, he barks and is very alert when anyone comes to the door. ( my parents had a yorkie and he seemed to have the same personality as well). It's very interesting that he just appearance wise doesn't look to be chorkie and we get this alot. I'll see if i can attach another picture to see if maybe there could be a better guess? Either way, hes adorable and we love him. Just curious!


How old is he? From his size there and barking there may be some Chi or yorkie in him, however the coat and white patch suggest a staffy? Best to get a DNA test, I guess. He is adorable


----------



## Katie S. (Mar 3, 2020)

I ended up getting a dna test for him a couple weeks ago and he was definitely not a chorkie. 
He ended up being 28% chihauhau, 22% bassett hound & 20% beagle.
Very shocked but i can definitely see it now.


----------

